# Question about a naughty gift for my husband



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

Want to get him something differant as a surprise. He has been really great recently with all the changes going on with my new job and him taking care of the house and kid. 

I know he looks at porn, don't mind a bit since I work long hours and he needs a release when i'm not home. I have even sent him some phone pics of me, which he loves.

I want to get him some better pics, should I do them myself? Buy a tripod for my camera and do self portraits. or should I hire a photographer and get them done "playboy classic"? Money is not my question as I know it's expensive, but I make good money. I just wonder if it really makes that big a difference to men if they are professional or not? Also, should I worry he'll be upset another person (photographer) got to see me naked?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## chiben (Jun 26, 2012)

I think you can just do them yourself unless you are sure that he wouldnt mind a photographer. If he has certain things he wants to see you in, you could wear them.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

xena74 said:


> Want to get him something differant as a surprise. He has been really great recently with all the changes going on with my new job and him taking care of the house and kid.
> 
> I know he looks at porn, don't mind a bit since I work long hours and he needs a release when i'm not home. I have even sent him some phone pics of me, which he loves.
> 
> ...


I would plan a weekend away -- just the two of you. I would think he would rather look at, touch, feel, etc at the real you then at a picture.

And while your away -- let him take the pictures --- if you find the time.

Just my 2 cents.....

Good luck !!


----------



## NewM (Apr 11, 2012)

You should do it with photographer only if you know he wont get upset about photographer seeing you naked.

Does it make difference for him if photographer is female?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

If you want him to have good pictures, hire an experienced photographer who has done this kind of thing before. I personally would not be upset if my wife did this. You could seek out a female photographer to eliminate the issue of another man seeing you naked.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Personally, if you are going to use a professional, I'd stick to "glamor" shots, not nudes. if you want nudes, do them yourself.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Another thought is that you film yourselves having sex. This way he can watch you two when he's looking for porn.

Either way, you want to have absolute faith that the pictures/films will never end up on line.


----------



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I did go ahead and do them myself. Don't thinky hubby would like anyone else seeing me naked. I know he would hate it if it was a guy, but since i'm attracted to women too, he wouldn't like that either. They turned out great, can't wait to give it to him!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I do naughty pics for my boyfriend. i use the timer,a tripod and various lighting,editing tricks to make them fun and professional looking.
he loves it 

glad you decided to do it yourself!


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Jun 7, 2012)

Good for you! Doing them yourself is the way to go. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

xena74 said:


> I just wonder if it really makes that big a difference to men if they are professional or not?



Nope. They could be Polariod's. :smthumbup:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Santa said:


> Nope. They could be Polariod's. :smthumbup:


Yeah, polaroids are enough to get him going... but for me I'm a bit of a photography nut, and I love looking at great photography, even moreso if there is an attractive subject, and probably insanely so if that attractive subject was my W/lover and there were somewhat graphic (or more). A male photographer taking shots of my nude W would annoy me to no end, but if it were a female I would not only not mind, but it would probably give me some lusty bonus ideas.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Photos are a good idea, but I would definitely do them yourself or have a sister or close female friend help you with them.

But on second thought..you work long hours and you know your hubby masturbates...so why not make him a video of you masturbating and telling him how much you want his throbbing rock hard c*ck deep inside your warm wet pus*y! Make him something to masturbate to besides porn! Or if you don't feel comfortable doing that you could always secretly video you guys having great sex and give him that.


----------



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

Was gonna try going the video, but when I changed the camera to movie, the screen went way dark? I messed with it for awhile but could not fix it. I did however leave the tripod out in front of the bed!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

> Was gonna try going the video, but when I changed the camera to movie, the screen went way dark? I messed with it for awhile but could not fix it. I did however leave the tripod out in front of the bed!


Ask him to mess with it and fix it. Tell him you want to start taking video of your lives or kids if you have any here and there so he doesn't suspect anything weird.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife has a friend from high school who has a side business doing pin-up style photography. Unbeknownst to me, my wife was thinking of contacting her for a shoot for my birthday. Meanwhile, I independently had the thought of us finding a photographer for a joint shoot. So, we contacted her friend, communicated the kind of pics we have in mind (not hardcore, but implied and incidental nudity on both our parts), confirmed that she's ok with that, and booked her for our anniversary weekend in a couple of months. We're looking forward to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

